
Google: We're not killing ad blockers. Translation: We made them too powerful - nachtigall
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/13/google_chrome_ad_blockers/
======
surak
If Firefox would add a smooth zoom for pinch for Windows touchscreens, then I
would never look back to Chrome. Its a feature that has been promised for many
years, but has never been implemented properly.

